# Is it worth going to the drs...



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I had a surge on Saturday 9th by Wednesday I couldn't fit into any of my trousers and my tummy was a bit swollen. Was away on business so not much I could do, I remember calling NHS Direct back in January and they said about pushing out your tummy to see if theres a problem. When I do this now it just looks like I'm tensing my muscles. I also feel really sick. 

I was hoping that it was early signs of pregnancy or something, but today its been really painful to sit up, so spent most of the day lying down. It really hurts to sit up. 

I don't want to go into a germ infested drs unless I have too. I really hate going to the drs full stop. 

M x x


----------



## Woostie (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

Sorry to hear you're in pain - how about ringing your dr for some advice??  This might save you having to visit the surgery and avoid said germs.

I hope you feel better soon, sending you lots of       

Take care xxxx


----------



## zuri1 (Feb 8, 2010)

hi there,

My tummy n boobs are also really swollen and it is really uncomfotable but it could be the meds.Just ring the doc to ease your mind otherwise the discomfort will go away.
Zuri


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Are you still on clomid ?  If so it could be a side effect/symptom of this.  If you got an LH surge on the Saturday 8th then you would probably have ovulated around around Sunday 9th/Monday 10th (approx 36hrs after surge) so the bloating could well be down to ovulation, rise in progesterone plus the clomid.....all very common symptoms.  I get all sorts of aches, pains & twinges, bloated, sore boobs, frequent peeing, nausea amongst other things from around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I ovulate cd14/15 and then continues throughout the 2ww.

I'm sorry that you're still ttc as I thought I'd read you'd had a BFP    It's really too early to be pregnancy symptoms.  Only once an embryo has reached blastocyst at 5 days old is it ready to begin implanting, usually around 24hrs later (so when 6 days old) and it can take up until it's about 12 days old. It's the HCG released from implanted embryo (and higher progesterone levels) that cause pg symptoms and most women wouldn't get any symptoms until they were about 6 weeks pg...at this stage you'd be approx 7dpo so any embryo will only have been ready to begin implanting in last day or so.

If you're concerned then I really would go to your GP or gynae as obviously none of us are medical experts and only they will be able to offer you professional advise as to what it may be.

Take care...and good luck   
Natasha


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

Minxy, Zuri, Wootsie - thanks for your replies.

I called my GP and got a call back at 17:05, he said it sounded like OHSS with the swollen belly, nausea & vomitting, severe pain etc. (I think I'm possibly 9DPO today, possibly less) He said it wasn't his area of expertise so to call the fertility clinic, but sods law prevailed and they closed at 17:00. The sister suggested if the pain was really bad to go to A&E, but where I live you really want to be on the verge of death before you go to that place, so I've gone with her second option of calling them back tomorrow. Called the GP who suggested a direct admission to the right ward as I need a scan to check my ovaries, but they're not going to be able to do it till tomorrow so may as well just wait. 

Hope this helps other people going through the same thing. 

M x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If there's a chance you have OHSS then make sure you drink plenty of water (around 3 litres a day), try and up your protein intake and also isotonic drinks such as Lucozade.  Also make sure you pee out as much as you intake so no fluid retention.  The same applies for OHSS through clomid as it does for IVF.

If you feel really awful then you MUST go to A&E and not just leave it if there is any possibility of OHSS.  I would also insist on some close monitoring whilst you're on clomid such as follicle tracking scans.

Hope it eases up soon.....
Take care
Natasha


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi im just posting here as i can see wootsie has posted here, been trying to pm u for ages hun and ur inbox is full x x


----------

